# Wilko Tanks



## ellroy (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Guys,

I'm thinking of starting up a 'Wilkinsons' Tank Appreciation Society......we'll have a monthly newsletter with pic's of our favourite tanks and we can meet up once a year at the WTA Annual Convention where like minded individuals can meet and exchange anecdotes about what is undoubtably one of the greatest inventions of the 21st century!

I nominate Sheldon for President and Ian could be chair of the jam jar sub-commitee (not sure if you want to share your passion though Ian....I imagine it's quite a private thing!)

Alan ( Founding Member)

[SIZE=8pt]FAO of Wilkinson employee's: All references to 'Wilkinsons' and their products is purely for entertainment purposes and is in no way intended to be detrimental to the company[/SIZE]


----------



## Ian (Aug 22, 2005)

why not alan, I WILL BE LOUD AND PROUD!!!!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Aug 22, 2005)

HORAY!

I bought 4 more today!


----------



## ellroy (Aug 22, 2005)

All Hail President Sheldon 'Wilkinsons' Johnson!!!!! :lol: 

Seriously though mate....share the wealth!!! There'll be none left at this rate!!


----------



## Ian (Aug 22, 2005)

they got about 4 left in chippenham  

I will purchase at end of week....

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## ellroy (Aug 22, 2005)

This week Chipenham.......next week.....the WORLD!!!!!!

Mwahahahahahahahahahaha :twisted:


----------



## ellroy (Sep 16, 2005)

It had to happen sometime......I have purchased one of the legendary wilkinson fish tanks!!! Can I join the club now?!?!? Is there some kind of initiation? 8)


----------

